# Ever wish you were pregnant, knowing you're not?



## WTTMommy

Every month right around the time AF is about to show up, I hold out a slight bit of hope that something messed up and that I'm pregnant :blush: And then when AF finally arrives, I think to myself "Who am I kidding? I knew I wasn't pregnant" lol

I know OH would be thrilled as he's not against it really, he just wants us to plan for it.

Today's day 32 of my 33 day cycle and I have no cramping as I normally would, so here I go again wishing and hoping. [-o&lt;


----------



## lozzy21

Yep :( All the time at the moment. My cycles are all over at the mo due to coming of the pill. Ill spend a fortune on tests and then af will show. Iv decided not to spend any more on tests unless iv gone ages with out one. Dosent help when everyone around me is pregnant.


----------



## bunnyg82

yeh, I am like this sometimes - knowing full well that we were far too careful for anything to happen! x


----------



## buttercup3

God I am exactly the same... I thought I was just being a bit mad - and I am even sometimes really sad when AF arrives :(

And I have Implanon too - its like 99.9% effective haha - fingers crossed for the 0.01% error margin! :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Yep! Every month!


----------



## louibee

Well we did make a slip up right in this cycle so who knows, I plan to test tomorrow.


----------



## tinybutterfly

yep, i'm like this... every time again... silly me


----------



## apple84

Yes! Every time I feel a bit queasy or my bbs are sore or I feel overly tired or hungry. I get excited that maybe the condom just didn't work this time, but then I remember that if I got pregnant now, I'd show up at my September interview 6 months prego and they probably wouldn't give me the job. Gotta wait just a little bit more.


----------



## gnomette

every month i drive me an oh crazy!!! an then i get really stroppy when af does turn up!!!


----------



## kate.m.

buttercup3 said:


> God I am exactly the same... I thought I was just being a bit mad - and I am even sometimes really sad when AF arrives :(
> 
> And I have Implanon too - its like 99.9% effective haha - fingers crossed for the 0.01% error margin! :rofl:

Me too!!! :rofl: i know its practically 100% effective- but that 1st month, i was willing myself to be pregnant: "Well, we might have had a slip up inbetween finishing my last period and having the implant put in" n coz the implant messes with ur periods, i didnt know when i was due! So i did a test anyway! twas negative of course! :hissy: I was actually really sad that it was negative, even tho id just had a 3 year contraceptive put in my arm to stop me getting pregnant for the next 3 years!!! 
Damn stupid logic!!!!!


----------



## lilmissmup

Me, i even did a pregnancy test the day my period was due and got a :bfn: and then period started a few hours later :dohh:

Thank god I have lots of cheapy tests!

I am on the pill but still hope it might not work!


----------



## Purpular

Yup, me too. Even though I haven't had AF for 2 years and at my last set of tests, showed no signs of ovulating either. Now that's wishful thinking!


----------



## Samantha87

:blush: I am the same way!!!! If :witch: comes even a day late I got crazy wishing that i could be pregnant. Ugh wishful thinking i guess . Sometimes i also get sad when AF comes.....:cry:


----------



## WTTMommy

So no sign of AF yet, today is day 33 of my cycle and the day is nearly over. We didn't use protection this month because we were waiting for the start of my period to get back on the pill, but we avoided BDing near my OV days. I wonder if this could be...


----------



## Samantha87

WTTMommy said:


> So no sign of AF yet, today is day 33 of my cycle and the day is nearly over. We didn't use protection this month because we were waiting for the start of my period to get back on the pill, but we avoided BDing near my OV days. I wonder if this could be...

Hopefully for you it is!!!!!!!:happydance: That would be a nice surprise !!!


----------



## WTTMommy

Samantha87 said:


> WTTMommy said:
> 
> 
> So no sign of AF yet, today is day 33 of my cycle and the day is nearly over. We didn't use protection this month because we were waiting for the start of my period to get back on the pill, but we avoided BDing near my OV days. I wonder if this could be...
> 
> Hopefully for you it is!!!!!!!:happydance: That would be a nice surprise !!!Click to expand...

Thanks hon :D

I'm probably just psyching myself out for no reason. :dohh:


----------



## nadupoi

I do it too. I'm on birthcontrol and even though I take it perfectly... I just keep hoping I'm part of that failure rate. I've taken tests before and everytime they come up BFN, I get all sad. OH gets excited. It's NO fun.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## eclipse

hehe, I do this a lot, partly because I am on the pill and I got pregnant once before on the pill. So apparently my rate of failure is much higher! And I take it on time and all that, I'm just skilled that way. Hopefully I won't have to be on it much longer....*fingers crossed*


----------



## Winter Belle

All the time!!! lol

I think i read somewhere once that if you will a baby to happen.. you can will it to happen so hard that all the birth control in the world wont stop it happening... pretty stupid and inaccurate piece of advice, especially when you think of the complete heartache that ttc causes some people... but I still like to think it is true just before AF comes around.

So disheartening that I have to take a pill everyday that I know will prevent the one thing from happening that i want the most.. 


xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

I'm exactly the same. But OH is too careful and keeps me on the pill and using condoms so my chances are pretty low lol


----------



## buttercup3

kate.m. said:


> Me too!!! :rofl: i know its practically 100% effective- but that 1st month, i was willing myself to be pregnant: "Well, we might have had a slip up inbetween finishing my last period and having the implant put in" n coz the implant messes with ur periods, i didnt know when i was due! So i did a test anyway! twas negative of course! :hissy: I was actually really sad that it was negative, even tho id just had a 3 year contraceptive put in my arm to stop me getting pregnant for the next 3 years!!! Damn stupid logic!!!!!

Haha I done the first month test too!!! :bfn: 

:rofl:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Yep im exactly the same, every month i wonder if mabe, just maybe we werent careful and we didnt notice, or a condom split and OH didnt notice...
nice to know im not the only one! x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

every cycle since I was about 16. and every time, I end out crying on CD1:( (even now when I'm on the pill....I want to come off it so bad....)


----------



## sarah54

I feel the same way...every month I'm a little late I get really excited and sometimes buy a test. But then AF comes and I get really sad, even though I know I wasn't really pregnant.
It just sucks getting all excited every month and then being let down, I don't know how not to think about it!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

yeah, I hate that crash every 28 (on pills) or 33 (off pills) days....It feels like my heart is being shredded.


----------



## JennTheMomma

Yeah I wish I was pregnant every month. We would TTC now, but we have things going on this summer we want to wait for. Son's golden birthday, sister's wedding, moving, etc.


----------



## Aria

I'd be surprised if anyone wanting a baby doesn't wish she was even knowing she wasn't.


----------



## MaryJ

Wishing I'm pregnant? No! Wishing I was having another baby? Yes!


----------



## calm

It has happened to me a couple of time, even though we are very safe with the condoms, I imagine it is like a fantasy, a daydream, in the back of your mind you now it is not so, but you toy with the idea in your head. The couple of times it happened I was never disappointed as I suppose I never really believed I was.

However, this month, I have had some brown discharges, and when I looked it up on the net, it kept coming up as signs of pregnancy. I had to have a smear, and couldn't help thinking "will it hurt the baby?" but I knew I was just being silly, that it was just old blood coming out. After the smear I bleed for a couple of hours so my mind said (could that have been the abortion?) I mean, I listen to the fantasy but, I never actually believe it.


----------



## apple84

Every month I wonder if my PMS symptoms (sore bbs, increased appetite, moodiness) are actually pregnancy symptoms. Some months I hope they are, other months I hope they're not (if I drank a fair bit of coffee or alcohol in the last few weeks). They never have been. I wonder if I'll be able to tell the difference when I'm actually pg?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I feel like this every month. And have done for over a year xx


----------



## Nettybee

I fully understand.I get that way every month.

Like last month...my period usually comes on sunday...it didn't come till wednesday.When I didn't get it I was so excited...when I finally woke up wednesday morning and went to the bathroom...I had it.I crawled back in bed with my fiance and cried and cried and cried.

And now...I should get my period this sunday and i'm hoping my bc didn't work because my PMS symptoms are different from what I normally experience.But I know i'm not pregnant..


----------



## wannna_baby

I am in a civil partnership and haven't had sex with a man in nearly five years.

I still think I might be pregnant every time I have cramps, or throw up for no reason, or am late, etc etc. 

I try and think up ways in which that might physically be possible and end up deciding I would be a medical marvel, prss knocking at my door, me telling them to go away becasue I just want to me with my miracle baby! :dohh:

Now, <i>that's</i> insane!

Hopefully we can all get our much wanted babies at the right time for us and perhaps regain some sanity!!


----------



## wannna_baby

I am in a civil partnership and haven't had sex with a man in nearly five years.

I still think I might be pregnant every time I have cramps, or throw up for no reason, or am late, etc etc. 

I try and think up ways in which that might physically be possible and end up deciding I would be a medical marvel, press knocking at my door, me telling them to go away because I just want to me with my miracle baby! :dohh:

Now, <i>that's</i> insane!

Hopefully we can all get our much wanted babies at the right time for us and perhaps regain some sanity!!


----------



## wannna_baby

Sorry didn't mean to post twice - anyone know how to delete posts?

Thanks


----------



## lozzy21

wannna_baby said:


> Sorry didn't mean to post twice - anyone know how to delete posts?
> 
> Thanks


Dont think you can delete post's just edit them so they say some thing else


----------



## wannna_baby

lozzy21 said:


> Dont think you can delete post's just edit them so they say some thing else

OK thanks do you know how to edit?!

Thank you!!


----------



## lozzy21

wannna_baby said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Dont think you can delete post's just edit them so they say some thing else
> 
> OK thanks do you know how to edit?!
> 
> Thank you!!Click to expand...

Theres a link thingy next to where it says quote, just click on there and it should bring it up for you to edit.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I must admit, I've been like this since coming off the pill! Last month I was experiencing all sorts of signs of pregnancy (more like signs of my AF)! I had sooooooo convinced myself that I was pregnant - was well bummed :hissy: when AF showed but obviously couldn't be too hard on myself 'cos we're not trying YET!!!


----------



## akgrown

YES! I think it's funny that I tried for so many years not to get pregnant and now that I want to it seems like it will never happen! Sigh...


----------



## Pinkgirl

katy said:


> I feel like this every month. And have done for over a year xx

With you on that one Katy x


----------



## calm

Forgot the time my period was late, I did know though that it was impossible I was pregnant, however, I told my husband I might be pregnant in jokey way. That day we went to the supermarket and I kept saying, I can't lift that I am pregnant, and he played along with the game. Anyone listening would have believed it as were very serious in the play :D


----------



## Cinnamon

DH puts his hand on my belly and I pretend to move it, hahaha.


----------



## iluvmybubba96

My partner and I have been trying for quite a while but it never seems to work. Every time we think that I'm late is because I may be expecting a child, but later I end up getting my period. But what seriously sucks is that my period will only last for like two days instead of two weeks. Its been like this for maybe three or four months.
:wacko:
I feel like I am letting my partner down :(
:nope:


----------



## Sakura15

iluvmybubba96 said:


> My partner and I have been trying for quite a while but it never seems to work. Every time we think that I'm late is because I may be expecting a child, but later I end up getting my period. But what seriously sucks is that my period will only last for like two days instead of two weeks. Its been like this for maybe three or four months.
> :wacko:
> I feel like I am letting my partner down :(
> :nope:

Let's start from the bottom there - you are NOT letting ANYone down! Getting pregnant is tricky business sometimes and that is absolutely normal. 

Even though not everyone falls pregnant right away, there may be some understandable reasons why it's taking you a while - how long have you been trying? What was your cycle like before these last 3-4 months? Have you and your OH sought any medical advice?

I am WTT my first, but there are plenty ladies on this board who can share their experiences with you. Chances are once you know what may be getting in the way, you will be able to adjust appropriately and go on to successfully conceive. :hugs:


----------



## Flip flop

Yes every month I hope for a happy accident. We only use withdrawal so there's a bit of hope. I would have second child now if I could but dh wants to wait.


----------



## tverb84

Sometimes yes.


----------

